# Question: Switching from Index to Electronic Valves



## Bigg_C_FL (Jan 21, 2020)

Hi guys, I'm in the process of replacing a mechanical Intermatic sprinkler timer with a newer smart timer (Rachio 3). In the process of digging up my valves to determine my zones, I came across 2 zones, one of them appears to be split between a larger 1.5" pipe and a smaller pipe (maybe half the size). They are both being fed from the same zone on the index valve. This is most visible in the 4th picture below.

Would it make sense to keep them unified into one zone, or break them apart and re-zone to 3 zones. My concern is whether the smaller pipe would deal well with the pressure of my 2HP pump providing the well water.

Totally new to this and just looking for some guidance.

Thanks!


----------

